

Request HN: Follow-user feature - jgamman

I'm finding less and less on the front page to be of personal interest, not because it's not there - just there's more programming stuff now than 'generally interesting to hackers' stuff.  I'm manually hacking a 'following usr' submissions feature but its ugly. would anyone else see benefit in this?<p>Follow-usr List = usr adds a list of user names to their profile.  Only show submissions from this list.
======
doylemc
Personally I'm more interested in the stories. Following specific people might
not yield the variety that I would like if they do not submit stories
regularly, so my preference is still the home page as it stands. As an option
though, I guess it might be useful, there are definitely a couple of
commentators and friends I would like to quickly view, both their submissions
and recent comments.

------
tectonic
<http://hnnotify.com/> sort of does what you want, but I agree that having
following built in to HN would be slick.

